# Ladies and saddle flask... Etiquette.



## The wife (1 December 2014)

Can anybody please clarify for me the etiquette on ladies flasks as I was having a disagreement with a friend of mine about what ladies 'should' carry. 

I was always taught ladies could have a discreet hip flask in their pocket or a sandwich tin, containing a flask on the rear Dee's of the saddle and should not carry a saddle flask on the NS front? However it seems to be becoming more common to see ladies with a saddle flask, again I was taught it was unladylike.

I'm a stickler for tradition so any clarification would be appreciated as my flask does not seem to go very far these days (or maybe its my age catching up!)


----------



## bakewell (1 December 2014)

You'd barely see a flask nearside front; it'd be hidden by your habit. As a lady.


----------



## Nancykitt (1 December 2014)

Well I have just acquired a beautiful antique glass flask in a leather holder which I have on my saddle. I've seen numerous other ladies with similar and no-one has ever said anything to indicate that it's not acceptable. 
When I first got the flask I did ask for confirmation of which side it should go on - I was told that it could go on the NS but the most important thing, by a long way, was what was actually in the flask!

(Have just taken delivery of some 'Professor Cornelius Ampleforth Sloe Gin' - reputed to be amongst the best in the world - and they have sent me a small sample bottle of something called 'Christmas Mulled Cup'! Sounds like just the thing for December....)


----------



## Isbister (1 December 2014)

Have the flask to the rear, where it is within easy and inconspicuous reach - assuming you ride side-saddle.


----------



## Orangehorse (1 December 2014)

I liked the comment in the recent article on side saddle in H & H.  Do not speak to a man who approaches you from the near side.  Brilliant!


----------



## Happy Hunter (1 December 2014)

As someone who once had a cracking black bruise on my hip from landing 'on' a hip flask, I know what I prefer!


----------



## ruth83 (1 December 2014)

Happy Hunter said:



			As someone who once had a cracking black bruise on my hip from landing 'on' a hip flask, I know what I prefer!
		
Click to expand...

To drink more of the contents until the bruise cannot be felt?


----------



## dalesponydiva (1 December 2014)

Always had whiskey and peppermint in mine. Had it slung on a cord in an inside breast pocket. Sly nip every time we stopped .... wonderful.  And real dutch courage for big hedges


----------



## tootsietoo (1 December 2014)

Lad culture has reached the hunting field - the ladies are allowed as much booze as the men!!

I really don't know how anyone rides, let alone drives the lorry home, after drinking the contents of those huge conical saddle flasks.  I just always hope that they have a lot of friends to share them with.


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 December 2014)

and when the flask is forgotten................
apologies I couldn't resist. disgraceful !


----------



## Stark Dismay (1 December 2014)

Strictly speaking, it is considered unladylike to have a saddle flask, and you should carry a discrete pocket flask. But after a talk some years ago from the local fire brigade telling us that things in pockets are likely to cause considerable damage to you should you fall on them, (especially keys. He had some really gruesome stories about keys!) I have taken to strapping a flask to the front of my saddle. I generally have everything else in a little bag on the back of my saddle. When I am accompanying children, the flask is filled with squash and the saddle bag with sweets - makes me popular with the 8 year olds!


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (2 December 2014)

I have mine at the front of my saddle, as safer than in my pocket, also been known to place it back in the holder with the lor not quite done up if we start moving off quicker than expected and just do the lid back up when I can. No comments except can I have a drink, depending on what I have, my blackberry whiskey a few years ago went down really well!! And in reply to Toostitoo, it's very rare that my flask is totally empty (it's a large one) and certainly not if I'm driving, but I offer it around every time, as does everyone else with theirs. And anything left in just gets added to next time. 
I'm sure it isn't that correct etiquette that ladies now drink out hunting but we also now ride astride, and make up a fair proportion of the field, whilst I'm all for tradtion, manners and etiquette some things should be slightly more modern and this is one.. Just don't turn up scruffy and remember a hairnet.


----------



## tootsietoo (3 December 2014)

Exactly jumpinbeckeyjane - if we were so concerned about that sort of etiquette then we would still all be riding side saddle!


----------

